# When in Glory, will we not remember our lives on this Earth?



## Zenas (Oct 7, 2009)

In Isaiah, the Lord says concerning the creation of New Jerusalem,



> For behold, I create new heavens
> and a new earth,
> and the former things shall not be remembered
> or come into mind.



When I read this plainly, it brings me to the conclusion that our present station will not be remembered, but in what respect? Is God referring to our iniquity, in that it has been covered by Christ's sacrifice, or that these things now which will be former will be forgotten altogether? Christ's words to the Sadducees when questioned concerning the re-marriage and resurrection hypothetical seems to add weight to the latter view.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mephibosheth (Oct 7, 2009)

I see no reason to think we won't remember either this life or our sin.

After all, Jesus will forever have the scars of crucifixion in His glorified body, will He not? His atoning work for us will be praised for eternity.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Oct 7, 2009)

I think it referrs to God's forgiveness. He remembers our sin no more. 

Jeremiah 31:34 KJV
[34] And they shall teach no more every man his neighbour, and every man his brother, saying, Know the LORD: for they shall all know me, from the least of them unto the greatest of them, saith the LORD; for I will forgive their iniquity, and I will remember their sin no more.

Hebrews 8:12 KJV
[12] For I will be merciful to their unrighteousness, and their sins and their iniquities will I remember no more.

Psalms 103:12 KJV
[12] As far as the east is from the west, so far hath he removed our transgressions from us.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Oct 7, 2009)

It is my opinion that this is in reference to the present evil age that is passing away:

1 Corinthians 2:6,


> Yet we do speak wisdom among those who are mature; a wisdom, however, not of this age nor of the rulers of this age, who are passing away;



The time of consummation also brings the end of the present evil age, which by then has totally passed away and would then be referred to as "former things." And, that wisdom (the wisdom of "this age" and of "the rulers of this age"), which is actually foolish in God's sight and is used in rebellion to God, will be no more.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't know. I'm still having trouble accepting/believing that my husband and I will not be married in heaven.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 7, 2009)

These are important things to think about. But when I do, I eventually end up confused. I have to believe we will always remember _why_ Christ gave up his life for us. But the Isaiah quote makes me think we'll not be confronted with the constant sadness of the present age.


----------



## Zenas (Oct 7, 2009)

That's something I considered along with the passage; were we not to remember our former iniquity, would we then recognize the tremendous sacrifice of Christ on our behalf? Isn't the purpose of the redemptive plan ultimately the glorying of God in Christ's sacrifice for His people? But then, the glory derived from His sacrifice might and probably is independent of our knowledge of it.


----------

